# Hi From Maine



## Ron (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone! My name is Ron and I am owned by two Ragdolls, one GIRL named Brandi Natasha 2yrs 4 months old, and a BOY named Lexus 1 yr 9 months old. I sure hope you don't mind us joining and hanging around for a time, we love learning about all the different cats and seeing their photos. I am a retired Professional Photographer but I worked in a photo retail store running their process and printing equipment.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Ron -- thanks for joining and hang around as long as you'd like. Of course, we expect to see some really outstanding photos of your cats posted in the "Meet My Kitty" forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tim, they're posted now and they're beautiful! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, lovely cats


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hi neighbor...welcome. My kitten, Holly, is from Maine too....


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Ron, from a fellow New Englander


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Ron, you sure have handsome cats.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Saw the pictures and your kitties are so pretty! Enjoy your stay :wink:


----------

